# Anyone keeping CRS/CBS in GTA tap water?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Just wondering how common this is. Are you able to get the shrimps to breed?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Mine are kept in tap water. breeds fine for me.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Jaysan said:


> Mine are kept in tap water. breeds fine for me.


Any special substrate? What grade shrimp? Were they acclimated to tap water when you first got them or did you do that yourself?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

I use netlea shrimp soil. Grades ranging from S to SSS+. 
I Acclimated them to the tap water myself. 
Took them 3-4 months to get used to it and start breeding for me.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Jaysan said:


> I use netlea shrimp soil. Grades ranging from S to SSS+.
> I Acclimated them to the tap water myself.
> Took them 3-4 months to get used to it and start breeding for me.


I've read that shrimp soil depletes really fast with tap water. Is this true? I'm guessing you keep your water pH in the acidic range?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Long time no post. In enjoying the summer and not being around much and in anticipation of a move I knew was coming, I broke down all my tanks, threw my shrimp in a 10gal with some like 2+ year old netlea that may or may not be buffering, and filled it wth tap water, throw some food when I'm around and they're breeding in there. Maybe not optimial, but still doing ok and I see babies. Haven't changed water since I filled it about 4-5 months ago, just top off with tap water and the tank is scapped and planted and there are a few golden loaches in there that I couldn't catch, so they stayed, so they may add to less babies, especially since feeding is sporatic. lol.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

getochkn said:


> Long time no post. In enjoying the summer and not being around much and in anticipation of a move I knew was coming, I broke down all my tanks, threw my shrimp in a 10gal with some like 2+ year old netlea that may or may not be buffering, and filled it wth tap water, throw some food when I'm around and they're breeding in there. Maybe not optimial, but still doing ok and I see babies. Haven't changed water since I filled it about 4-5 months ago, just top off with tap water and the tank is scapped and planted and there are a few golden loaches in there that I couldn't catch, so they stayed, so they may add to less babies, especially since feeding is sporatic. lol.


Amazing! Did you check the pH of that tap water tank?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

no idea. lol. it's been a set it and forget it summer for my tanks. I know my tap is 7.8, i'll check later and see if the soil is buffering at all.


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

I use rain water and get water from the lake whenever I have time.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Jan 15, 2012)

lol Jaysin your tap water is decent for Crystals.

Yet mine would destroy them and we live only ~15 minutes apart ._.

and good to see you posting again getochkn.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

shrimpzoo said:


> lol Jaysin your tap water is decent for Crystals.
> 
> Yet mine would destroy them and we live only ~15 minutes apart ._.
> 
> and good to see you posting again getochkn.


why would your water destroy the CRS?

What are your parameters out of the tap?


----------



## shrimpzoo (Jan 15, 2012)

Last I measured my tap water was:

pH: 7.6 - 8.0
kH: 6 drops = 6°dKH = 107.4 ppm
gH: 9 drops = 9°dKH = 161.1 ppm

What is yours?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

My pH meter is wacky, it dried out, so no idea on pH. TDS was 320


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Shrimp Daddy said:


> I use rain water and get water from the lake whenever I have time.


Aren't you worried about pollution?


----------



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

That's quite high with the tds. My CRS used to die when me tds was around 250. I had a few rough edge rocks in the tank. Now I lowered it down to around 175 with tap water. They are breeding fine.


----------

